# Dadant medium frames and wired wax foundation



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

I called Dadant this morning to place an order for pickup and got talking to Arlen (in Hamilton) about my experience with having to trim almost every sheet of wired wax foundation to get it to sit right in the frames. He said they got a batch of frames that were cut wrong and threw a some replacements for the frames I haven't built yet on my order free of charge. Not only is Dadant close enough for pick-up orders but their service and commitment to their product and customers is top notch.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2010)

Thats how they have managed to stay in buisness for over 150 years.


----------



## BooneCtyBeek (Jun 20, 2011)

I had foundation which was too short! Beeline Apiaries, who deals the Dadant foundation, replaced mine. An expensive QC problem.


----------



## xcugat (Mar 4, 2008)

Always be careful that you buy the foundation where you buy the frames. I got a big case of Walter Kelley foundation that I bought from someone getting out of beekeeping that does not fit into other suppliers frames at all. It is just a tad bit too large- If you do not trim it a bit the foundation bows out of the frame--very annoying. That is unless you avoid the problem by using grooved bottom bars. (which I do not usually as they are not as sturdy in my opinion)


----------

